# Suggestions



## Chapter Master Khemri (Jan 27, 2009)

I am trying to start a warhammer army and I have been thinking about doing a dark elf army but dont know where to start any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd start by taking a look at our stickied threads if you haven't already?

Choosing a Warhammer Fantasy Army

An Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer

Hopefully those threads will help you at least a little bit, but feel free to ask any questions you need to of course.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

With a name like 'Khemri', I assume you were drawn to the Undead, particularly the Tomb Kings.

I'm afraid that it's pretty hard to suggest an army and give its pro's and cons if we don't know what you like.

While it's nice to have a powerful army, it's better to learn it yourself - learn why they're powerful, or why they're not, etc. If you are dead set ON the Dark Elves, give us an aspect you like, and we'll hopefully point you in the right direction to make a competitive, yet unique force.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Go Beastmen.


See, we can tell you what to collect but if you don't like the style then our suggestion was dumb. Next thing you know you have spent a couple hundred on an army that doesn't interest you. 

If you want that kind of crap shoot go on E-Bay, use Warhammer Fantasy Army as your search criteria and grab the first army you see in your price range. Atleast then you have some reasoning behind it. It was cheap and I got a bunch of models.

Write all of the army names on a wheel then spin it and whatever it lands on is your army.

Or, if you want real help with choosing, tell us what kind of player you are. Use games you have played before as a reference. For example, I play Starcraft of PC. I like to play as Terrans because I can relate to their human mentality. I also like to be able to digg in and kill off my enemy as he charges futily toward my encampment. I chose Empire. Awsome models, human mentality with a good defensive gunline option. I have since move on to other play styles with the same race and it's great fun. 

Answer these simple questions for a quick start
1) What is the most important phase of the game to you:
A) Movement
B) Magic
C) Shooting
D) Melee

2) If you were a fighter in the dark ages would you
A) Wear heavy armor and advance relentlessly toward your foe
B) Wear light armor and try to stay behind cover before using your supperior speed and agility to smite your foe
C) Who needs armor, they won't live to get close to me
D) Armor? That's what tharg here is for.

3) Which statement is more true
A) The best defense is a good offense
B) The best offense is a good defense
C) Hur hur hur, look at the little guys get chopped up
D) Uh, We need more zombies

4) Do you care how many men die under your command?

5) What is your view of Heretical religions
A) Heresy is Heresy, God will smite you
B) As long as it's jsut in the game it's ok
C) For (Insert name of fantasy god here)!
D) Who needs gods?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I already know what army I want to get but I'll do your questions anyway and see what ya give me lol.

1) A or D

2) A

3) A, maybe C if I'm feeling slightly sadisdic

4) Yes, sort of...

5) D


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Go Warriors of Chaos. Average Movement Speed, cavalry options to get in quick. Excellent armor with the Marauder option when you want to see somone get chopped up for the fun of it. Great melee attack with marks that make you crazy versatile, or go undivided for the "screw the gods" attitude.

Second suggestion would be Lizardmen (I alwasy forget about these guys).
Again, average speed Great melee ability. Good armor, not as good as chaos but better than most. Good magic. Even a few expendable troops if you need them.

Third line up would be Dwarfs, Again, decent melee. Seem slow at first but do not under estimate the ability to march w/in 6" of the enemy. Good armor and no gods in sight.

Avoid:
Elves of all kinds
Skaven
Orks
Ogres
Beastmen
and Undead

Hope that helps.

What had you decided anyway?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

if you want dark elves get a couple of the battalion boxes. I personally think that the DE battalion is one of the best ones available! That would be a great start, and then add on whatever you feel your army needs


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

karlhunt said:


> Go Warriors of Chaos. Average Movement Speed, cavalry options to get in quick. Excellent armor with the Marauder option when you want to see somone get chopped up for the fun of it. Great melee attack with marks that make you crazy versatile, or go undivided for the "screw the gods" attitude.
> 
> Second suggestion would be Lizardmen (I alwasy forget about these guys).
> Again, average speed Great melee ability. Good armor, not as good as chaos but better than most. Good magic. Even a few expendable troops if you need them.
> ...


I had decided on Bretonnians. Quick(ish), tough and can run through most enemies.

I was thinking about WoC but they're like rats at my flgw right now so I wanted to avoid them lol.

Thats a good system you've got there +reppings.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm glad you approve.


----------

